
Launch of Modest Publication for Speculative Political Fiction - harwluk
https://endgametheory.github.io/interest/
======
harwluk
Admittedly, I'm looking to gauge interest by posting here. Input welcome.

I hope this is not off-topic for HN as politics are not encouraged; however,
this post is not about politics per se, but about the launch of a startup
publication that I believe would be of the sort of nature that would interest
other HN readers like myself.

I very much want to give credit that I was recently inspired by an interview
on IndieHackers: [https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/compelling-
science-f...](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/compelling-science-
fiction)

I'm very familiar with the speculative nature of much hard sci-fi (as a fan,
myself), but have noticed that most other genres don't take on the role of
speculation. Perhaps it's not a great fit for most, but I believe it's sorely
missing in the field of politics, as it seems like a sure-fit opportunity to
begin to look two steps ahead, and play out the perpetual conflict between
reactionary and progressive politics.

------
DrScump
Don't we have enough fiction in political writing _already?_

